# sad little wingbar



## kccomet (Aug 20, 2017)

picked this up today at our local swap, needs a little tlc,ok a whole lot of tlc. sorry for the poor quality pics


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 20, 2017)

That'll buff out.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 20, 2017)

Send It to me--- I`ll fix it...--------Cowboy
You did GOOD !!! Proud of Ya !!!


----------



## jkent (Aug 20, 2017)

Hopefully the hex tube truss rods can be saved. They are very hard to find.
Wish I could find a project like that.
JKent


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 20, 2017)

Wonderful! Those truss rods are gonna be fun, but they don't look too bad. What won't squeeze into shape can be filled with weld. Great find KC.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 20, 2017)

That's going to be quite a challenge.  Steel and aluminum don't like to come apart after having been together for so long.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 20, 2017)

Take the loose junk off of it and HANG IT ON THE WALL--- IT`S ART !!!---------Cowboy


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## ratrodz (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie...
I actually really dig it the way it sits!


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2017)

Great find!


----------



## ranman (Aug 21, 2017)

You


catfish said:


> Great find!



 got the wingbar!!!!


----------



## bikiba (Aug 21, 2017)

really nice and im really jealous


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2017)

ranman said:


> You
> 
> got the wingbar!!!!




Did I?


----------



## rickyd (Aug 21, 2017)

!!!!!!!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice find! Will be well worth the effort to get it riding again! Joe


----------



## Kansan (Aug 24, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> That's going to be quite a challenge.  Steel and aluminum don't like to come apart after having been together for so long.



Now you know why Boeing B-52 bombers are still flying..............


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 24, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Take the loose junk off of it and HANG IT ON THE WALL--- IT`S ART !!!---------Cowboy




That's what I say.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 24, 2017)

Great find! easy fix...just kidding


----------



## Reallybigtim (Sep 17, 2018)

UPDATE:  It was a sad little wingbar.  Now it's a cool little rat.  Rode it all summer!


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 17, 2018)

Time line seems a bit off.  Maybe different bikes.


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 17, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> Time line seems a bit off.  Maybe different bikes.




Same bike... just a few owners later!


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm retired, forgot what year it is.


----------



## Reallybigtim (Sep 19, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> Time line seems a bit off.  Maybe different bikes.



Same frame you saw in my van at Memory Lane in April..............of this year (2018).


----------



## stoney (Sep 20, 2018)

Reallybigtim said:


> UPDATE:  It was a sad little wingbar.  Now it's a cool little rat.  Rode it all summer!View attachment 870030




Nice find, Sure does look a whole lot better without all the bent up stuff. Where did the stem go. Nice ride.


----------

